# Question about shoulders



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi All!

I have a problem of my hands being WAY ahead of the ball at impact. So far in fact that I essentially have to wait after swinging so that the clubhead has to catch up. It is hard to explain so here is my latest swing vid:
My swing vid

I have tried almost everything I can think of. My best guess is that I am over-actively turning my shoulders? You can see my left shoulder is very fast on the onset. I have even tried not turning my shoulders at all consciously (by feel anyways, which I know is deceptive).

I need to get this fixed as it is costing me power (obviously) and it causes HUGE pushes because my hands do not roll over until much later. I am not asking you to watch the whole vid, but one or 2 swings will probably be enough to realize my swing is aweful.

Any tips or comments are appreciates both good and bad. Please help me fix this. I would go to teachers, but cash is tight right now...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

Haddockd what you doing in the bush man? Get on to some decent grass and a level piece of ground.
I don't think you have the problem you think you have although o be fair I only watched a few minutes of the vid. It would be nice to see it from behind on the target line because I think you have a multitude of problems but none are that difficult to fix.
I would say go take a lesson. 
But for what its worth I think you need a grip change and a correction of stance and posture. 
Your takeaway seems to start with your wrists opening before you even move your shoulders or arms (freeze the frames to view this) then at about the 7 second mark your hands would indicate an open club face but a look at the club face (very obscure and unclear though) seems to be quite closed.
And what is with the double movement at the top?
Seriously one lesson will go a long way to sorting you out. Good luck.


----------



## bredies (Feb 12, 2007)

I was intrigued so continued watching and see that you have recorded it along the target line!
Seriously man get on to level ground that "ball" is way below your feet and not where you should be swinging with a wood.
As I said earlier when your club is horizontal (freeze the frame at 6.12) your hands indicate the club-face should be open yet it is closed.
That's a basic flaw just there and it is in the grip and setup.
Definitely go for that lesson.


----------

